# Jimmy Buffs Hot dog’s on Pizza bread roll.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This looks outrageous...It a famous place since 1932. check out this video.
start at 1:32 to see how it’s made. They have a 1/2 roll or whole roll version.
All fried in peanut oil...Either with two hotdogs or one hot dog and one
sausage combo. I would like to try a more healthier ( if there is such a thing)
version, not so deep fried, ( too much oil, yikes) but hot dog, peppers and onions
and home fries. How can that be not good!

I’ve been researching how to make the ‘pizza bread’ only, it seems to be a well
kept secret. It would be good for all kinds of sandwiches- sausage and peppers,
muffuletta’s and Italian hero’s, any sandwich really.
From what I read it’s made in a 9” diameter with a hole in the middle then cut in half.
Sort of like a big bagel.

Start at 1:32 just to see how it’s made.





INSANE Italian Hot Dog at Jimmy Buff!







video.search.yahoo.com





Oh, I just found a 45 second video 





The Italian Hot Dog at Jimmy Buff's in West Orange, NJ







video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't think it's so much secret but in how you make a pizza dough. Look at 1:44 in the first vid and at 0:11 in the second. Cornmeal on one side and the other is browned. 
The pizza dough I originally started making was a Julia Child recipe and all that was needed to make bread with it was additional flour and oil i.e. another 1/2 lb. flour and 1 more tablespoon oil. Made a pretty good relatively soft baguette style bread. Shaping into a round and adjusting the baking time may help.

All the pizza bread I found were tied to a pizza recipe.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I made it...it was very good...I made my version not all that oil. I used a smear of olive oil
to fry the onions and peppers...removed them and did the potatoes - First, I put two
potatoes in the microwave ( fit three minutes) to soften them slightly then cut them and fried them, and fried the franks ( Hebrew National) 

The pizza bread dough - I used 1/2 of my pizza dough...made two round circles and let them rest 1/2 hour ( covered in saran wrap) before I cooked them for 10 minutes @ 375.
they didn’t rise up enough to make a pocket, so I just folded them over.
First you put mustard and hot pepper flakes, then two hot dogs, then peppers and onions,
then potatoes, then more hot pepper flakes, then ketchup.

I did 4 franks...but only used 2, I only used 1/2 of everything ...tomorrow the other half.
I think next time - I’ll make it on a hard roll or a hunk of Italian bread.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Would "not entirely successful but certainly not a failure" be an appropriate thing to say. Nice first attempt TK.
How much do you pay for those Supreme brand spices? They are just at $1 a bottle where we shop.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Same here 1.00 a bottle. Ya know, even pita bread would work for this.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Or even a gordita. This is a breakfast gordita. Much like pita but with masa.









TK just as you have your favorite bakers I have mine. Peter Reinhart is one of the best IMO. I couldn't find his recommendations for adding toppings but basically delicate, easily burnt stuff should be buried in the dough or covered otherwise or added after baking. Other things can go before or during baking.









A day baking pan pizza with Peter Reinhart - Wheat Beat


Wonder what it's like baking pan pizza with world renowned pizza expert Peter Reinhart? Read about my experience and take home lessons.




wheatbeat.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I never heard of gordita bread...maybe you can only get it in Texas  ...I picked up a tip
from your link...the anchovy pizza that I made...While I let it rise for a while ( after I put
it in the pan) I should have pressed the cheese into the dough at that point, this way 
it would have buried the cheeses better when It rose up.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd like to recommend "The Apprentice Baker" by Peter Reinhart. Besides having maybe 100 very good bread formulas the first part of the book goes in to the nuts and bolts of working with various flours, why it does what it does and how to manipulate it for improved flavor. Mr. Reinhart is a baking instructor at Johnson and Wales university and a restauranteur.

A gordita is a Mexican thing. I haven't been successful trying to make them. Supposed to bake on a griddle and end with a hollow like pita bread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m looking forward to you making my anchovy pizza to see how you like it. This method of
pressing in the cubed romano and mozzarella into the dough would be good for ground sausage as well (in stead of anchovies) I could use a couple of my sausage patties...and sprinkle with hot pepper flakes too. Whadda ya think?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I saw a couple things in that article that I haven't seen in the book. Pressing the cheese into the dough and placing chunks around the edge. Anchovies again, yes, now that I know a technique to prevent a mass of salty bones. Also got to make gnocchi, maybe more sausage, take care of wife, do housework, to yard work,do something else I'm sure, take me to doctor. and just find time for me to be alone, somewhere. Make my version of a lentil soup, found some in the pantry and wondering what to do with the freaking things.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think in addition to pressing the anchovies down into the dough ...the light sprinkling of bread crumbs and grading cheese over the top of the pizza - protects the anchovies from drying out and getting too salty.
On tomato pizzas, I always put the anchovies on after it comes out of the oven, I like it better that way.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes the easily burnt things need to go after or be protected. I'd not done that before.


----------

